# T160i is mine, mine, mine.....



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Pulled the trigger and got the T160i yesterday. I got to demo a T140 that a guy has at my work. The 140 was sweet, but we both agreed that the 160i would really be a rocket ship with my long arms and a proper length paddle. The 160i has pretty much the same stability, and a little extra speed.

"Anne: at Wild River Outfitters in Va beach, was a great sales lady. She spent 45 minutes going over the T160i with me, and my son. She covered everything, including some nice add ons for later when I want to get them. I could have saved a few bucks going over the bridge, but I really liked Anne's knowledge and how she went about her buisness. 

I am going to get out early next week, and go play in some shallows .............tipping the craft and re-mounting, and getting a good solid feel for it before I hit the open waters. I think it would be time well spent for any newbie like myself. Like I said in my the earlier post, I grew up canoeing, but this ain't no canoe......  

Thanks everyone for all the input. I hope to see you all out there some time.

be safe...have fun!

John


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase....like they say ....1nce ya go yak...ya never go back....Well ya sometimes hafta ,esp when its blowing 15-20+ from tha NE


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

J, your right, it's not the same as a canoe. It's 100 times more stable, 10 times faster, and 1000 times easier to paddle. I canoed as a kid too and they suck. The only good thing I can say about a canoe is there is room for a cooler full of beers.

Have fun with your new yak.

Tom


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

welcome to the dark side!  congrats...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I guess you got the sand colored boat. WRO is the best when it comes to customer service. You will not be dissapointed, I love my 160i, it is by far the best 16-footer out there!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Congrats, you will definitely not regret your new yak!!!! It is a blast!!!
TC


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey John--

I've got a Tarpon 160 that I've only had for a couple of weeks and it's only been in the water once (work sux). Give me a ring if you want to get to get together this weekend and work out the kinks.450-7051

BTW--mine is sand as well, so we'll be color coordinated...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Ruthless & Grommet*

I got the red one they had on display, Its still at the store until I get a rack on my Sierra 1500. It does not have the built in rod holders or a rudder.

I may get the rudder later, but will add my own rod holders. I'm undecided about what I may want in rod holders........milk crate attached, or flush mounts or some Scotties/Ram.

I am going build a rack for my truck over the weekend to hold the kayak. I was hoping to do this yesterday, but got too busy with work. The wifes S-10 Blazer is a bit short with the roof rack she has. 

I was calling around today looking for some thin wall square tube, but none of the metal suppliers had any. I could have mig welded a nice rack in a few hours. I may go with wood temporarily until I get some good square tubing.

I will definately give you a call if you want to laugh at a newbies maiden voyage.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey John,

Got your message late. I'll give you a call around lunchtime.

Jason


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey John--

Did you get your yak rack built?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Rack*

Grommet, almost.............but my wife had a bad time recovering from the anesthesia from her operation monday. I had to bring her back to the hospital yesterday. Everything has been touch and go...............she's been a pretty sick girl.

I'll give you a buzz when things shake out for the better.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Grommet, almost.............but my wife had a bad time recovering from the anesthesia from her operation monday. I had to bring her back to the hospital yesterday. Everything has been touch and go...............she's been a pretty sick girl.
> 
> I'll give you a buzz when things shake out for the better.


Oh, wow. Sorry to hear that John. I had no clue. Hopre things clear up for her...and by extention, you.


----------

